# OSX Maverick - Apple Announces Free Upgrade for Snow Leopard, Lion and Mountain Lion users



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2013)

> When  Apple introduced the latest version of OS X back in June, it did so  with little bombast. Mavericks, as it's called, is no iOS 7 in terms of  radical overhauls, but it is full of subtle however powerful behind-the-scenes changes. And the best part about it? It's free, and it's available right now.
> 
> If and when you upgrade to Mavericks, you might not notice the changes right away, though laptop users ought to love the improved battery life  enabling you to do up to an hour longer web browsing according to  Apple. Your Mac will run faster thanks to Mavericks' smarter use of  compressed memory. There are also some new features across Finder  including a new field for tags when you're saving files and tabbed  browsing. The multiple displays experience is improved by full screen  app support on both displays and deeper integration with Apple TV.  Safari's features got a refresh with a new way to share links and  backend improvements that supposedly boost performance by 300 percent.  Notifications got more useful with the option to, for lack of a better  term, hit snooze and get a reminder later. Meanwhile, iCloud Keychain  keeps track of your passwords across all apps.


http://gizmodo.com/os-x-mavericks-arrives-with-understated-elegance-plus-1449518276


All I can say is SWEEEEET!!


----------



## granfire (Oct 22, 2013)

Free?

Wow!
Not even a pinky toe?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2013)

Nope.  Free.   Now that's a nice bold attack on Windows market share.


----------

